# 1966 Coppertone Fastback



## Jay81 (May 9, 2016)

My brother found me this March 1966 coppertone fastback yesterday. This is my first fastback. I think its mostly original, other than new tires, cables and brake pads. I was only able to upload one pic, so the rest are on  photo bucket http://s77.photobucket.com/user/jay19812/library/fastback Curious as to what the experts would value it at. Not selling, and I think I did good price wise, but I mainly collect men's bikes and don't keep up with values on stuff like this. I'd also like to know if it should have the brake lever covers?


----------



## Metacortex (May 9, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> I'd also like to know if it should have the brake lever covers?




Of course it should.  The lever covers are the first accessory I put on my Schwinn back in the day, and I always try to find them to match any of my current bikes. Note however that no bikes came with them from the factory. They were strictly an accessory and were first introduced to dealers in July 1968 and first appeared in the dealer and consumer parts catalogs in 1969. The Glitter Coppertone lever covers were p/n 04 953.


----------



## frankster41 (May 10, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 10, 2016)

$700-850. very nice


----------

